# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  رسم دایره opengl

## mg_mahyar

سلام میه بگید بدون استفاده از میدپوینت و سینوس کسینوس چطور باید دایره و بیضی با opengl کشید؟ مثل خط که تابع داره و line_loop دستوری برای دایره و بیضی هست؟

استادمون گفته با دستور کره میتونید رسم کنید ولی من کره رو ندارم اگی کسی بلده بگه چطوری با دستور کره من دایره بکشم. دو بعدی :کف کرده!:  :بوس:

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
دستور کره داخل کتابخونه glut هستش و دستور دایره اگر اشتباه نکنم باید داخل کتابخونه glu باشه. برای رسم کره میتونی از دستور glutWireSphere و یا دستور glutSolidSphere استفاده کنی.

----------


## mg_mahyar

> سلام
> دستور کره داخل کتابخونه glut هستش و دستور دایره اگر اشتباه نکنم باید داخل کتابخونه glu باشه. برای رسم کره میتونی از دستور glutWireSphere و یا دستور glutSolidSphere استفاده کنی.


 یعنی چه طوری؟ پارامتر هاش چیه؟
یه کم بیشتر تئضیح میدید؟
من هر چی میگردم با سیتنوس کسینوس دایره و بیضی رسم میشه.
این دستور دایره اسمش چیه؟ پارامترای ورودیش چیه؟ ممنون میشم بیشت رتوضیح بدید.
یه تابع که دایره رو رسم کنه میشه بدی؟ البته با همون دستور که خودت گفتی. نه میدپوینت و...

----------


## pswin.pooya

یه سرچ کوچولو کافیه:

http://pyopengl.sourceforge.net/docu...ere.3GLUT.html

خوب دستور glutsolidsphere سه تا پارامتر داره که پارامتر اول اون شعاع ، پارامتر دوم و سوم تعداد قطعات افقی و عمودی رو مشخص میکنن این دستور یه کره توپر رو رسم میکنه. که اگر نور پردازی نداشته باشی شبیه دابره دیده میشه. 

دستور زیر یه کره با شعاع 0.5 رسم میکنه:

glutSolidSphere(0.5, 30 ,30); 

اگر میخوای حتما دایره باشه باید از دستور gluDisk استفاده کنی که من کار کردن با اون رو بلد نیستم.

----------


## mg_mahyar

> یه سرچ کوچولو کافیه:
> 
> http://pyopengl.sourceforge.net/docu...ere.3GLUT.html
> 
> خوب دستور glutsolidsphere سه تا پارامتر داره که پارامتر اول اون شعاع ، پارامتر دوم و سوم تعداد قطعات افقی و عمودی رو مشخص میکنن این دستور یه کره توپر رو رسم میکنه. که اگر نور پردازی نداشته باشی شبیه دابره دیده میشه. 
> 
> دستور زیر یه کره با شعاع 0.5 رسم میکنه:
> 
> glutSolidSphere(0.5, 30 ,30); 
> ...


مرسی ازت خیلی تو این مدت کمک کردی

----------


## araz_pashazadeh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
میشه معدل این دستور glutWireSphere و یا دستور glutSolidSphere  را در C#‎‎ هم بگین :لبخند گشاده!: 
من چطوری میتونم از توابع glut در C#‎‎ استفاده کنم ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنین.

----------


## kazemproger

با سلام خدمت دوستان
برای استفاده از کدهای OpenGL در #C باید دو تا فایل dll داشته باشین و تو شاخه system32 کپی کنین: Tao.openGL.dll و Tao.platform.windows.dll 
مرحله بعدی اینه که تو پروژه #C تون از قسمت Add References این دو تا فایل رو به پروژه اضافه کنین.
و مرحله آخر اضافه کردن کدهای زیر در قسمت using:

using Tao.Platform.Windows; //1
using Tao.OpenGl; //2

----------


## alireza.basabr

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> برای استفاده از کدهای OpenGL در C#‎‎ باید دو تا فایل dll داشته باشین و تو شاخه system32 کپی کنین: Tao.openGL.dll و Tao.platform.windows.dll 
> مرحله بعدی اینه که تو پروژه C#‎‎ تون از قسمت Add References این دو تا فایل رو به پروژه اضافه کنین.
> و مرحله آخر اضافه کردن کدهای زیر در قسمت using:
> 
> using Tao.Platform.Windows; //1
> using Tao.OpenGl; //2


 سلام
ميشه لينك دانلود اين دو تا فايل رو بگذاريد.
ممنون مي شم.

----------


## arash_0ut_law

سلام دوستان احتیاج شدید به کمک دارم استادم پروژه پایان ترم داده باید بازی طراحی کنم تو اوپن جی ال می خوام یه دایره وسط صفحه باشه و یهسری دایره رندم تو صفحه بیاد هرکدوم خورد به این دایره ثابته که وسط صفحه است وایسه لطفا کمکم کنید ممنونم

----------


## turn-off

سلام چطوری توی tao.opengl  تایپ کنم ؟

----------

